# шакалить



## Setwale_Charm

Доброго времени!!

Мне надо перевести фразу Путина о том, что "неправительственные организации шакалят у иностранных посольств"... Я в сомнениях относительно нескольких вариантов...
Может быть, кому-то встречались в иностранных СМИ варианты, как эта фраза была ими переведена?


----------



## Ptak

А Вы уверены, что эта фраза вообще была переведена?  

Предлагаю вместо "шакалят" сказать "рыщут как шакалы". Может быть, "rove like jackals", или "scour about like jackals"...

P.S. By the way, "доброго времени" is bad Russian. You can say "доброго времени _суток_", but it's not perfect Russian, either.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Я уверена, что at some point такой "перл" ВВП был где-то когда-то переведен... Желательно бы использовать их вариант, чтобы поняли...

Да? Мне казалось, что в разговорно-шутливом варианте сокращение "доброго времени суток" до "доброго времени" вполне допустимо, вроде прощального "всего тебе" или "бывай"...


----------



## Maroseika

Тогда уж лучше "Доброй охоты"...

Мне кажется, "шакалить" следует переводить "попрошайничать", поскольку именно этот смысл, насколько я понимаю, и был вложен тем человеком в этот глагол: НПО попрошайничают у посольств, как шакалы вокруг льва, пожирающего антилопу (ожидая остатков-сладков).
Тут, конечно, не все благополучно с зоологией, но это уже к автору.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

maroseika said:


> Тогда уж лучше "Доброй охоты"...
> 
> Мне кажется, "шакалить" следует переводить "попрошайничать", поскольку именно этот смысл, насколько я понимаю, и был вложен тем человеком в этот глагол: НПО попрошайничают у посольств, как шакалы вокруг льва, пожирающего антилопу (ожидая остатков-сладков).
> Тут, конечно, не все благополучно с зоологией, но это уже к автору.


У автора много с чем не все благополучно, но мне все же хотелось бы, может быть, кто-нибудь встречал конкретные примеры перевода этой фразы зарубежными источниками... Это уже как устоявшийся афоризм...


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> (ожидая остатков-сладков).


_Остатки *сладки*_ - недавно мы касались на форуме http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1068878 склонения кратких прилагательных.

При том, что косвенные падежи их в устойчивых выражениях редки (_у_ _*синя*_ _моря, по *белу* свету, *сладку* ягоду рвали вместе, *горьку* ягоду - я одна_), а сами такие выражения могут сливаться в единую лексическую единицу, как в рассматриваемом случае, склонять краткие прилагательные следует всё же по их собственным правилам: *остатков-сладких.*


----------



## Kolan

Setwale_Charm said:


> Мне надо перевести фразу Путина о том, что "неправительственные организации шакалят у иностранных посольств"... Я в сомнениях относительно нескольких вариантов...
> Может быть, кому-то встречались в иностранных СМИ варианты, как эта фраза была ими переведена?


ИноСМИ всегда практически садятся в лужу с подобными переводами (чего стоят одни убойные "мать Кузьмы", "утопить в туалете" и пр.), отчего доверия к ним в плане переводческого стандарта никакого.

У меня при виде этой фразы возникает ассоциация с _акробатами пера, виртуозами фарса и *шакалами* ротационных машин._

И ему вспомнилась речь французского коммуниста, которую он слышал на собрании в Москве. Француз говорил о буржуазной прессе. - Эти акробаты пера, - восклицал он, - эти виртуозы фарса, эти *шакалы *ротационных машин…" Первую часть речи француз произносил в тоне la, вторую часть - в тоне do и последнюю, патетическую, - в тоне mi. Жесты его были умеренны и красивы.

http://nkozlov.ru/library/s223/d3789/?full=1

Существует, по-видимому, по крайней мере, одно научное изыскание на тему, как переводятся подобные выражения (ссылка из Википедии).

Литература

_Бирюков С. Ю._ Проблема перевода путинизмов (на материале публикаций франкоязычных СМИ) / С. Ю. Бирюков // Материалы XIII Международной конференции студентов, аспирантов и молодых ученых «Ломоносов». — М.: Факультет иностранных языков и регионоведения МГУ, 2006. — С. 216—219.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Мочить_в_сортире


----------



## Nanon

> А Вы уверены, что эта фраза вообще была переведена?


Вот результаты "охоты на шакалов":

http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/monde/europe/0,,3628364,00-poutine-charge-chacals-opposition-.html
http://www.liberation.fr/actualite/monde/293772.fr.php

http://www.lasprovincias.es/valencia/20071126/internacional/caza-chacales-oposicion-20071126.html
http://www.elperiodico.com/default....ioma=cas&idnoticia_pk=460691&idseccio_pk=1007


----------



## Kolan

nanon said:


> Вот результаты "охоты на шакалов":


Спасибо за интересную коллекцию ссылок. Меня она убеждает только в одном: слово *шакалить* в данном контексте непереводимо, тем более, что в иностранных языках его и нет. Однако заменять его при переводе на существительное *шакал* нет оснований тем более. *Шакалить* - выраженная тюремная лексика, одного ряда с _крысятничать, козлить, петушить, ссучить(ся)_ и т.п., и переводить её следует терминами арго соответствующего языка. Иначе теряется важнейшая составляющая.


----------



## Nanon

Может быть, нет прямого эквивалента, который был бы понятным всем на ФЯ. Я, собственно, не знаток французского тюремного жаргона и не знаю, есть ли в нем подходящее для этой фразы выражение... но есть словари, можно искать.

О происхождении выражения объяснил только русский журналист, автор статьи, опубликованной в "El Periódico".

Такие выражения часто не переводят соответствующими терминами, а буквально. Таким образом передают впечатление, что у России есть своеобразная, непонятая другим лексика . 

А может быть, журналистам просто была лень искать подходящий термин...


----------



## Kolan

Nanon said:


> Может быть, нет прямого эквивалента, который был бы понятным всем на ФЯ. Я, собственно, не знаток французского тюремного жаргона и не знаю, есть ли в нем подходящее для этой фразы выражение... но есть словари, можно искать.
> 
> Происхождение выражения объяснил только русский журналист, автор статьи, опубликованной в "El Periódico".
> 
> Такие выражения часто переводят не соответствующими терминами, а буквально. Таким образом передают впечатление, что у России есть своеобразная, непонятая другим лексика .


Вот несколько независимых соображений на эту тему

Это п....ц! Не знаю, смеяться или рыгать. - Харьков Форум
24 ноя 2007 *...* Блин, вот же *лексика* сталинизма: обделывать делишки, коврижки, *шакалят* у посольств.... Подобная риторика употреблялась при вожде народов, *...*
www.kharkovforum.com/showthread.php?t=141136 - 121k 

AMIC.RU :: Информационное агентство "АМИТЕЛ" 
24 авг 2008 *...* справедливыми, потому что всегда *шакалят* рядом с ней *......* Извините за *тюремную лексику*!!! Сам не сидел и пока далек от этого, но *...*
www.amic.ru/news/91324/ - 470k 

истории остальные новые :: Все дни августа 2004 - И начинает *шакалить* деньги: - Брат, дай 5 рублей, ребенку воды купить. *...*
www.anekdot.ru/a/an0408/t.html 

Действительно, *шакалить* в политический лексикон вошло при Сталине, который владел этой терминологией сам со времен царских тюрем и в подобных выражениях, по свидетельствам очевидцев, не стеснялся. Употреблялось в отношении "врагов народа", искавших подачек Запада, заявляясь под стены иностранных посольств.

Адекватный перевод следует искать в прессе 30-х годов.



Nanon said:


> Может быть, нет прямого эквивалента, который был бы понятным всем на ФЯ. Я, собственно, не знаток французского тюремного жаргона и не знаю, есть ли в нем подходящее для этой фразы выражение... но есть словари, можно искать.
> 
> Происхождение выражения объяснил только русский журналист, автор статьи, опубликованной в "El Periódico".
> 
> Такие выражения часто переводят не соответствующими терминами, а буквально. Таким образом передают впечатление, что у России есть своеобразная, непонятая другим лексика .


Вот несколько независимых соображений на эту тему

Это п....ц! Не знаю, смеяться или рыгать. - Харьков Форум
24 ноя 2007 *...* Блин, вот же *лексика* сталинизма: обделывать делишки, коврижки, *шакалят* у посольств.... Подобная риторика употреблялась при вожде народов, *...*
www.kharkovforum.com/showthread.php?t=141136 - 121k 

AMIC.RU :: Информационное агентство "АМИТЕЛ" 
24 авг 2008 *...* справедливыми, потому что всегда *шакалят* рядом с ней *......* Извините за *тюремную лексику*!!! Сам не сидел и пока далек от этого, но *...*
www.amic.ru/news/91324/ - 470k 

истории остальные новые :: Все дни августа 2004 - И начинает *шакалить* деньги: - Брат, дай 5 рублей, ребенку воды купить. *...*
www.anekdot.ru/a/an0408/t.html 

Действительно, *шакалить* в политический лексикон вошло при Сталине, который владел этой терминологией сам со времен царских тюрем и в подобных выражениях, по свидетельствам очевидцев, не стеснялся. Употреблялось в отношении "врагов народа", искавших подачек Запада, заявляясь под стены иностранных посольств.


Адекватный перевод следует искать в прессе 30-х годов.

Иное значение -  *to steal little things, small amounts* = красть по мелочи, хомячить.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

kolan said:


> Спасибо за интересную коллекцию ссылок. Меня она убеждает только в одном: слово *шакалить* в данном контексте непереводимо, тем более, что в иностранных языках его и нет. Однако заменять его при переводе на существительное *шакал* нет оснований тем более. *Шакалить* - выраженная тюремная лексика, одного ряда с _крысятничать, козлить, петушить, ссучить(ся)_ и т.п., и переводить её следует терминами арго соответствующего языка. Иначе теряется важнейшая составляющая.


 Вы считаете, что зарубежные шакалы кардинально отличаются в повадках? Или что другие языки менее склонны обыгрывать повадки животных? Кстати, разве шакалить - это все-таки тюремная лексика, а не просто употребление ссылок на "зоологические" параллели в речи (это как-то называется, но не помню термин?). Ведь есть же слова "собачиться", "хитрая лиса" о человеке.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Here I have found something http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7105467.stm

scavenging like jackals...

French:
http://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...du-kremlin-accentue-la-chasse-aux-chacals.php


----------



## Kolan

setwale_charm said:


> Вы считаете, что зарубежные шакалы кардинально отличаются в повадках? Или что другие языки менее склонны обыгрывать повадки животных?


Как вы понимаете, дело не в шакалах конкретно, а о тюремной лексике. Кроме того, на зарубежные языки директивы сталинской пропаганды не распространялись.





setwale_charm said:


> Кстати, разве шакалить - это все-таки тюремная лексика, а не просто употребление ссылок на "зоологические" параллели в речи (это как-то называется, но не помню термин?). Ведь есть же слова "собачиться", "хитрая лиса" о человеке.


*Лиса* не попала в тюремную лексику, *собаки* же и *волки* представлены довольно широким пластом. Выше упоминалось, например, _ссучить(ся)_ - это совсем не то, что бытовое _собачиться_. Выражения _волк позорный, волчара _- тюремные. То есть, зоологические параллели провести можно, но они, образно говоря, не сплошные.


----------



## Kolan

setwale_charm said:


> here i have found something http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7105467.stm
> 
> scavenging like jackals...
> 
> French:
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...du-kremlin-accentue-la-chasse-aux-chacals.php


Не передают эти авторы всего объёма понятия, в частности, в их переводах отсутствует специфический оттенок тюремного жаргона. Я же говорю, правильный перевод надо искать в словариках арго соответствующего языка, а не в учебнике зоологии. Не зря журналисту "_Фигаро"_ слово *chacal* пришлось взять в кавычки, хотя в русском оригинале *шакалить* пишется без кавычек.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

kolan said:


> Как вы понимаете, дело не в шакалах конкретно, а о тюремной лексике. Кроме того, на зарубежные языки директивы сталинской пропаганды не распространялись.*Лиса* не попала в тюремную лексику, *собаки* же и *волки* представлены довольно широким пластом. Выше упоминалось, например, _ссучить(ся)_ - это совсем не то, что бытовое _собачиться_. Выражения _волк позорный, волчара _- тюремные. То есть, зоологические параллели провести можно, но они, образно говоря, не сплошные.


 Простите нас, безвинные зверюшки...


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> склонять краткие прилагательные следует всё же по их собственным правилам: *остатков-сладких.*


 Будем надеяться, что вы тоже пошутили...


----------



## Maroseika

setwale_charm said:


> Кстати, разве шакалить - это все-таки тюремная лексика, а не просто употребление ссылок на "зоологические" параллели в речи (это как-то называется, но не помню термин?). Ведь есть же слова "собачиться", "хитрая лиса" о человеке.


 Собачиться - цапаться, как собаки, хитрая лиса - потмоу что лисы хитры. Но ведь шакалы ни у кого ничего не выпрашивают, а нападают и отбирают, либо пожирают остатки. Так что прямого зоологизма тут не просматривается.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Будем надеяться, что вы тоже пошутили...


Если честно, то я пошутил, опираясь на языковое чутьё, а не на правило, которое вывел индуктивно по ходу пьесы... Но тут собралась нас небольшая кучка _шутников_. 

红宝书 - Остатки сладки 
В качестве *остатков сладких* - несколько снимков нашей автостанции. Она - дитя нового мэра. Старый мэр расстался с должностью (но не сел) после окончания *...*
www.livejournal.com/users/cathay_stray/67776.html - 108k -

Кубанские новости
В общем-то, для любителей «*остатков сладких*» главный совет: не торопитесь раскошеливаться сразу, подождите 31 числа. Елочным торговцам все равно захочется *...*
www.kubnews.ru/2007/12/26/zimojj-i-letom-odnim-cvetom-no-v-novyjj.html - 17k -

Впрочем (Маргарита Алексенко) / Стихи.ру - национальный сервер *...* 
Этих *остатков сладких*... Перечитала несколько раз, и как мозаика - все новые оттенки. Замечательно! www.stihi.ru/poems/2008/04/05/294.html - 17k

Лаврентий Палыч Сечин - ФОРУМ.мск 
К коллапсу экономики, потере рабочих мест и скупке *остатков сладких* за три доперестроечных копейки ? (без названия) - NIK (2008.02.02 18:53) *...*
forum.msk.ru/material/lenty/432984.html - 69k

yoshinashi - December 19th, 2007 
Значит вот коротенький список *остатков сладких* синего колеру:. бёдра 105-110, длина 95; бёдра 98-103, длина 99; бёдра 92-98, длина 105. *...*
yoshinashi.livejournal.com/2007/12/19/ - 64k

Нюркины песни - Б-ррр
Сегодня был день уничтожения *остатков сладких*. Пошли мы сейчас с координатором потрошить холодильник. И Бог нам сегодня послал - немножко селедки, *...*
guryana.livejournal.com/88971.html - 36k

Форум Город Мастеров. Архив. | Новинки ИНТЕРСКОЛ ?
Есть ли конкретные сроки, или стоит купить ПЕЖО из *остатков сладких*? Сладких ли? Bobr (Москва) 19 фев. 2005 22:08:53 *...*
www.mastercity.ru/old_forum_archive/2/203539.shtml - 23k -


"_Остатков-сладков_", по правде, тоже _есть_...


Puppetry - бабу не обманешь, она сердцем чует
вот-вот. я давно произвела инвентаризацию *остатков-сладков*.. нищему собраться - только подпоясаться. 
konservator.livejournal.com/73597.html?thread=251005 - 19k 

шелк
вроде "*Остатков сладков*" ))) запредельные цены. куртки на песце от 60 до 90 тыр. это дисконт??? это я про Лесную. 
www.ljpoisk.ru/archive/52474.html 


Нас нужно рассудить мудрому.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Нас нужно рассудить мудрому.


Колян, "остатков-сладков" я употребил в шутку. Впредь обязуюсь шутить только в кавычках.


----------



## Q-cumber

setwale_charm said:


> Я уверена, что at some point такой "перл" ВВП был где-то когда-то переведен... Желательно бы использовать их вариант, чтобы поняли...



   Не вижу тут никакого "перла".  Вполне стандартное и понятное для носителя языка "живое" выражение, эмоционально окрашенное.  По смыслу слово означает: "подбирать объедки, попрошайничать".  По-моему, достаточно меткое выражение...

Ps В общем и целом, живую и эмоциональную речь Путина слушать гораздо приятнее и интереснее, чем, скажем, разбирать пьяную ахинею Ельцина или полуграмотный словесный понос Горбачёва.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

q-cumber said:


> Не вижу тут никакого "перла". Вполне стандартное и понятное для носителя языка "живое" выражение, эмоционально окрашенное. По смыслу слово означает: "подбирать объедки, попрошайничать". По-моему, достаточно меткое выражение...
> 
> Ps В общем и целом, живую и эмоциональную речь Путина слушать гораздо приятнее и интереснее, чем, скажем, разбирать пьяную ахинею Ельцина или полуграмотный словесный понос Горбачёва.


У нас идет офф-топ, но в принципе, речи Геббельса также были увлекательны и захватывающи.. тем более, что в них все-таки было меньше этой типичной подростковой понтовости и озлобленности. который бывший президент так точно отражал все более катастрофически распространяющиеся настроения своего народа...
Одна из проблем перевода "путинизмов" именно не в том. что в других языках нет им эквивалентов, но что там никто, кроме специфических категорий, этими эквивалентами не выражается. Сложно передать оттенок значения, и донести, что так выражается сам президент страны..


----------



## Nanon

Kolan said:


> Адекватный перевод следует искать в прессе 30-х годов.
> 
> Иное значение -  *to steal little things, small amounts* = красть по мелочи, хомячить.



Есть такие эквиваленты, однако они употребляются не так часто, как в оригинале.



> *rabioteur*
> 
> *Prisonnier, soldat qui fait du rabiau
> *
> 
> prisonnier qui fait du rabiot, qui mange et boit des restes
> http://www.languefrancaise.net/glossaire/detail.php?id=15262



Тут есть тюремная коннотация - хотя об этом будут знать только некоторые носители языка. "Rabioter (syn.: quémander) auprès des ambassades" вполне возможно и понятно, но не все знают именно в каком контексте употребляется это выражение _в первом смысле_.



Setwale_Charm said:


> Одна из проблем перевода "путинизмов" именно не в том. что в других языках нет им эквивалентов, но что там никто, кроме специфических категорий, этими эквивалентами не выражается.


Я с этим стопроцентно согласна - см. выше.



Setwale_Charm said:


> Сложно передать оттенок значения, и донести, что так выражается сам президент страны.


Далеко не все президенты выражаются изящно... вот один пример. Но другие президенты не пользуются тюремной лексикой, посколько я знаю.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Nanon said:


> Есть такие эквиваленты, однако они употребляются не так часто, как в оригинале.
> 
> 
> 
> Тут есть тюремная коннотация - хотя об этом будут знать только некоторые носители языка. "Rabioter (syn.: quйmander) auprиs des ambassades" вполне возможно и понятно, но не все знают именно в каком контексте употребляется это выражение _в первом смысле_.
> 
> 
> Я с этим стопроцентно согласна - см. выше.
> 
> 
> Далеко не все президенты выражаются изящно... вот один пример. Но другие президенты не пользуются тюремной лексикой, посколько я знаю.


 
 Дело в том, что это вообще единственная на моем опыте страна, где тюремная лексика - повседневная и ставшая естественной манера выражаться для подавляющего большинства населения (собственно, и образ жизни тоже, но это не по теме). В этом смысле Q-cumber вполне прав: это не "перл", Путин вполне в данном случае репрезентативен относительно своего общества...


----------



## Nanon

Конечно, нам с вами эта специфика известна, а общему читателю наших стран - нет. С одной стороны, Путин - отчасти - репрезентативен относительно своего общества, т.е. своих избирателей. С другой стороны, у теперешных президентов есть склонность "говорить, как говорят все" и Путин в этом отношении - не исключение.  Edit - хотя репрезентативность Путина имеет отношения к лигвистическим вопросам, считаю, что не следует ее обсуждать на этом форуме.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

nanon said:


> Конечно, нам с вами эта специфика известна, а общему читателю наших стран - нет. С одной стороны, Путин репрезентативен относительно своего общества. С другой стороны, у теперешных президентов есть склонность "говорить, как говорят все" и Путин в этом отношении - не исключение.


 Тут возникает уже скорее этический вопрос, а зачем тогда учиться на дипломата, если достаточно быть типичным "как все" для адекватного представления своей нации на международной арене (это уже не только к Путину). А можете привести еще примеры такого употребления "популяризмов" президентами?


----------



## Nanon

У Жака Ширака было немало таких примеров, но я сейчас их не помню.
Чтобы не перепутать популяризмы с популизмом, есть еще фраза Хуана Карлоса Чавесу "¿Por qué no te callas?". Она уже стала крылатой. 
Но у нас давно идет офф-топ.


----------



## Q-cumber

setwale_charm said:


> Тут возникает уже скорее этический вопрос, а зачем тогда учиться на дипломата, если достаточно быть типичным "как все" для адекватного представления своей нации на международной арене (это уже не только к Путину).
> А можете привести еще примеры такого употребления "популяризмов" президентами?



Путин не дипломат, а публичный политик. Тут есть принципиальная разница. Дипломаты (действующие) обычно очень тщательно выверяют каждое слово. 
Вот одна цитата, к примеру:


> "Пришло время выбирать слова из просторечья, имеющие хороший здравый смысл. Пришло время выбирать людей, которые говорят то, что они действительно хотят сказать. Нам нужен простой разговорный американский язык в Белом доме"
> Дж. Буш (ещё кандидат в президенты)


Уго Чавеса можно вспомнить - опять же.
А Саакашвили, тот просто молча съел свой галстук в эфире bbc. Чем не "популяризм"?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

q-cumber said:


> Путин не дипломат, а публичный политик. Тут есть принципиальная разница. Дипломаты (действующие) обычно очень тщательно выверяют каждое слово. Вот одна цитата, к примеру: Уго Чавеса можно вспомнить - опять же. А Саакашвили, тот просто молча съел свой галстук в эфире bbc. Чем не "популяризм"?


 cогласна, Но в данном случае он все равно представляет страну на международном уровне, это не внутренний губернатор, который весь только для народа (иронично, конечно). В том и проблема перевода, что , говоря на международном уровне, он использует манеру обращения "к своим пацанам"... сразу вопрос: а к кому он собственно обращается... ( Да и про дипломатов, Лавров тут отличился, а насчет Саакашвили - думаю, это не лингвистический прием, объяснение лежит в поле медицины)


----------



## Q-cumber

Setwale_Charm said:


> cогласна, Но в данном случае он все равно представляет страну на международном уровне, это не внутренний губернатор, который весь только для народа (иронично, конечно). В том и проблема перевода, что , говоря на международном уровне, он использует манеру обращения "к своим пацанам"... сразу вопрос: а к кому он собственно обращается...
> 
> ( Да и про дипломатов, Лавров тут отличился, а насчет Саакашвили - думаю, это не лингвистический прием, объяснение лежит в поле медицины)



Не берусь обсуждать, насколько (и в каких пропорциях) использование простонародных выражений допустимо в речах президентов, но мне, лично, грамотное использование "живой речи" нравится. Главное, чтобы всё было уместно и не уходило в перебор. 
  Был у нас когда-то такой руководитель, как Никита Сергеевич Хрущов, вот тот был простой, как валенок и всем грозил показать загадочную "кузькину мать".  А Путин, как мне кажется, хорошо владеет русским языком, говорит связно, грамотно строит фразы и иногда, - весьма к месту, замечу - добавляет в свою речь "порцию соли". Не знаю, как у кого, но у меня его тексты никакой аллергии не вызывают. И я сам могу использовать, скажем, слово "шакалить" в соответствующем контексте. Возможно, я в детстве просто пресытился "правильными" серьёзно-монотонными речами Советских телеведущих и партийных лидеров:
"Дорогие товарищи...гхмм..гхмм... В эти дни весь советский народ, коммунисты всех стран, все прогрессивное человечество торжественно отмечают... и т.д."  
Политик - он тоже человек... Homo sum et nihil humanum a me alienum puto.


----------



## Maroseika

Indoctus sum et nihil plebejus a me alienum puto.


----------

